# Stingray Super Deluxe - I didn't know what I had for many years!



## mhag68 (Aug 30, 2019)

I got this bike for free from an Uncles friend out in Texas about 10-15 years ago. I stuck it in my attic and forgot about it. As I was cleaning things out, I realized it had a springer fork. Well after doing some research, I realized I have a 1965 Super Deluxe in blue! Serial number K471475, the 50th Stingray built on October 16, 1964. I know its a Super Deluxe only for the fact that a portion of the rear fender is still there. Its in pieces, but the frame, fork and crankset are there. In order to do a proper restoration, how much do you think I will need to spend on a correct seat, chain guard, handle bars and tires? I dont know where to start, or what good resources other than eBay for quality parts. I have period correct rims and an RB2 rear hub and front hub, as well as the correct stem, seat post and kickstand. Along with this I do have a 1968 Pea picker, and a 1982 Candy Apple Red Cruiser all original I bought new as a kid.

Any guidance would be appreciated as where to start?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 30, 2019)

Start with some good pics


----------

